# My loves, my life, my pride and joy



## Rottiemamma (Jun 17, 2008)

These are my babies-I can't get enough of them-between my own and fosters we usually have a house full lol


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

I am definately fond of Rottweilers!!! very good lookin dogs ya got there


----------



## Russell (Aug 31, 2008)

those are some Good Lookin Rotties.. 

Ive always wanted to have 1..

lol
and whats with the Security System.. 
you have a few fully functioning security guards right here.. :-D


----------

